# Perhaps the coolest bow rack ever



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

Sweet. Have you ever though about making one that would attach to the roof rail system Ford uses on a lot of their trucks?


----------



## Bowkaddy Guy (May 4, 2006)

waywardson said:


> Sweet. Have you ever though about making one that would attach to the roof rail system Ford uses on a lot of their trucks?


Can't say I'm familiar with that system. If you could point me in the direction of some pictures, I'd be interested to take a look at it. I'm assuming the racks are on the outside of the truck...???


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

No, they are two "rails" that run from the front of roof to the back, down the middle, on the inside. It's made so that you can buy these different modules that snap onto it, for things like a dvd player, flashlight holder, etc. I wanted it in mine so that I could get a dvd player for my daughter...seemed like a good idea until I found out they wanted $1200 for the player!  I'll try to take some pictures tomorrow and get them posted for you.


----------



## Bowkaddy Guy (May 4, 2006)

That would be great.


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

Here are a few pics of the rails. The modules snap in place with pressure just on the outside of the rails, but both inner and outer edges of the rails are grooved. It always seemed like it would be a good place for something like a bow and/or gun rack.


----------



## Bowkaddy Guy (May 4, 2006)

Thanks for posting the pictures. Looks like Ford might be on to something there. It looks like they've beefed up the roof itself with some support channels running lengthwise front to back which would work well with the kaddy mounted similar to the side mount except right at the back. An adaptor bracket would lower the bow an inch or so, so I would probably recommend direct fastening to the lower roof plate to keep the bow tighter to the roof.


----------



## KEKUNA (Mar 19, 2007)

Thats so sweeeet you R on 2 something looks good!


----------



## twistedfreak (Sep 9, 2007)

do you make anything for a gmc that i can mount inside the cab


----------



## Bowkaddy Guy (May 4, 2006)

*GMC Cab Mount*



twistedfreak said:


> do you make anything for a gmc that i can mount inside the cab


Most of the cab mounts I have done personally have been on Fords, but there's a Chevy picture on my Testimonials page that a guy sent me. Regardless of pickup brand, the Bowkaddy is the same. There's no special brackets for this application. You just need to find a metal plate between the cloth liner and the roof in which you can fasten the Bowkaddy base.


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

Do you make anything for Boats?


----------



## ats (Jul 20, 2007)

maybe I'm being overly cautious, but in the event of a wreck I don't think I would want the business end of those arrows that close to the back of my head, even if they are in a quiver


----------



## Bowkaddy Guy (May 4, 2006)

*Bowkaddy for Boats*



ChaseBaker said:


> Do you make anything for Boats?


Bowkaddy can be and has been mounted in boats of different kinds. I did a brief writeup in a recent e-newsletter with some pictures sent in from a Bowfishing outfit in Texas. The installs are usually fairly unique because each boat is a little different and guys want them mounted in different spots, but the fastening part is pretty easy. The base is 5" x 5" with 4 holes for bolts.:fish2::thumbs_up


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

How small can you make the holders.. we need three of them and were looking at mounting them on the inside of gunnel(side of boat).

Bowfishing is what we'll be using it for


----------



## Bowkaddy Guy (May 4, 2006)

*Bowkaddy for Bowfishing Boats*

When the swing arms are folded in (ie. without a bow), Bowkaddy measures 20" across. I'm not sure if that answers your question correctly. The swing arms can be adjusted to fit any limb geometry, regardless of bow size. There's a couple short video clips here which might help the explanation.










Regards,

Arliss


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Just out of curiousity, once the bow is in the holder, what prevents the bow from falling out? Especially when they are almost up side down in the trucks


----------



## Bowkaddy Guy (May 4, 2006)

Maxtor said:


> Just out of curiousity, once the bow is in the holder, what prevents the bow from falling out? Especially when they are almost up side down in the trucks


For many bows, there is enough friction between the limbs and the rubber in the grips to keep the bow in place. That being said , I always recommend using a quick pin through the hole of each swing arm grip like the one shown below. I've travelled several hours at a time with my bow hanging upside down to see just how much holding strength was in the grips and the old PSE never ever fell. But with my new bow I don't want to take the chance.


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

whats the price?


----------



## Bowkaddy Guy (May 4, 2006)

ChaseBaker said:


> whats the price?


Bowkaddy - $99.99 each plus S&H.


----------

